# Mid-Winter Ducky Sale



## micahn (Feb 10, 2017)

How much are your duckies on sale for? 




Riverboat Works said:


> Mid-Winter Ducky Sale: Overstocked for the winter, Numerous Brands and colors available. Think early, think spring, buy now and save $$$$. Riverboat Works, 719-539-9323


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

*IK Prices*

Give a call for current selection and pricing.

Thanks for your interest

Bill
719-539-9323


----------

